# Cpt for 4-d fetal ultrasound



## radcock (Sep 28, 2009)

Is there a cpt for fetal 4 d ultrasound
all i can find is the 76811 - 76818 regular perinatology  / ob codes

thanks in advance 

rosie adcock, cpc, emr , cmc


----------



## rnadasi (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello, there is not a cpt for the 4d ultrasound. What we did on our practice is we created a code (ie ob4d) since insurance does not pay for these srvc.

hope this help


----------



## radcock (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks for your help

thats what i thought


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 28, 2009)

*4D*

I found this with specifics it that helps:

Description
High resolution 4D ultrasound with colorflow doppler provides a detailed examination of the fetus and uterine contents. This includes measurement of the fetal head, abdomen, extremities, and other structures. It consists of a detailed examination and description of fetal organs, including the skull bones, cranial sutures, brain structures, face, eyes, upper and lower lips, ears, neck, chest, lungs, heart, diaphragm, stomach and intestines, liver and gallbladder, kidneys and urinary bladder, arms, hands and fingers, legs and feet, rib cage and collar bones, as well as the axial skeleton and the skin overlying the spine. 

It includes an assessment of fetal activity, including spontaneous movements of the trunk, arms, hands, fingers, legs, and feet, as well as observation of fetal swallowing and of the general muscle tone. Particular attention is paid to the appearance and movement of the heart valve and heart walls, as well as the blood flow in the umbilical cord. The placenta is measured and examined, and its size, appearance, and position are described. The number of umbilical vessels is determined, and the volume of amniotic fluid is assessed. 
I found this but has specifics if that helps:
Procedure
The genetic ultrasound examination is conducted by a physician geneticist who is an expert in the field of birth defects and genetic syndromes. The geneticist examines the baby by ultrasound much like a pediatrician examines a newborn baby. The examination is an integrated component of the prenatal genetic evaluation and is interpreted in the context of the family pedigree and the pregnancy history. Typically, the results of the genetic ultrasound examination are definitive with regard to the presence or absence of the abnormality in question. The results can be stated with confidence because the geneticists at GLG have an extensive knowledge of genetic disorders and of their impact on the child and the family, and they have immediate access to an in-house genetic laboratory and database resources. A concise, easy-to-understand report is promptly issued to the referring physician. Usually a copy is made available to the patient. 

Indications
The most common indications include:
• advanced maternal age
• abnormal prenatal ultrasound findings
• abnormal maternal serum screen results
• previous child with birth defect
• family history of genetic disorder


CPT Codes
76811 - ultrasound, fetal maternal evaluation 
76825 - fetal echocardiogram


----------

